# Safety recall,on Ariens compact snow blowers !!



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Found this while on the Briggs home site :
http://www.briggsandstratton.com/us...-stratton-recalls-ariens-compact-snow-blowers


----------



## real8deal (Dec 26, 2014)

Least shows briggs cares.


----------

